# Seth Thomas Humphrey - 02.06.08



## Linzi

Just an update about the speedy birth of my little boy today! He came very quickly AND on his due date! Amazing!

My waters broke at around 3am. I rang the delivery suite (because I didn't know if it was them or Id just wet myself lol) and they said to ring back in an hour and if Id gone through a pad then it probably had been my waters. Well, I didn't have any liners left, so I got my maternity pads and went through 4 of them!

I rang back at 4am and told them, they asked if my pains were bad and I said I could feel them but it was ok. They said to come in at 7am. By 430am I was having contractions every two minutes each lasting one and a half minutes long, couldn't bear the pain! So I rang the hospital again and went in.

They looked at me... Junior was still only 4/5ths engaged, my cervix was fully closed and I wasn't effacing in the slightest but my contractions were really strong, so they gave me pethedine. I don't remember much of the next two hours apart from feeling like I was wrapped up in a big blanket and just really happy and sleepy lol

By 630am I was 6 cms dilated and they could see the babys head. I asked to go to the loo before I went into the delivery room and felt the biggest urge to push ever. It REALLY hurt. They moved me into the delivery room and somehow I managed to labour for a further 3 hours (no idea where they went) and then had 30 minutes of pushing. Which REALLY hurt.

As I was progressing so quickly I couldn't have an epidural, and they wouldn't let me have gas and air either, so the last however long I spent in there delivering I did completely on my own without any pain releif watsoever. Matt was an absolute star and Im so proud of him, I couldn't have done it without him!

Seth Thomas Humphrey was born at 831 am on the 2nd June 2008 weighing 7lbs exactly. He's absolutely gorgeous, and the spitting image of his dad, I didn't realise quite how much I loved Matt until today either, he was fantastic and really supported me through everything. 

Ive had to have 2 stitches, but I was back home by 6pm and now I feel great!

So heres the million photos I took :cloud9:

5 mins old Seth and VERY proud daddy
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/linzis/P3050397.jpg

Seth on the scales
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/linzis/P3050398.jpg

Seth having a nap
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/linzis/P3060401.jpg

and another one...
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/linzis/P3060402.jpg

and another one...lol
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/linzis/P3060404.jpg

Im completely in awe of him. He's fed three times with very little help from me at all and he hasn't cried once. He's amazing :)

xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww he's gorgeous, congrats hun :) x


----------



## Linzi

Thank you :)

He's still cute despite the grumpy faces!

xxx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations on to you both on the birth of your little boy he is beautiful xx


----------



## Laura1984

Congratulations and a very well done to you!!!!
he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## babe2ooo

awww hes so sweet well done you


----------



## ~KACI~

Wat a beauty , congrats x


----------



## babezone

aww congrats hunni x x x x


----------



## welshcakes79

Congratulations on a speedy birth and a gorgeous little boy XXX


----------



## polo_princess

awww congrats hun!!


----------



## AquaDementia

well done girl!


----------



## Amanda

Great birth story Linzi!!

Many many congratulations you the birth of Seth - he's adorable!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## elles28

Congrats on the birth of your adorable little son :cloud9:


----------



## PitBullMommy

He's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## lynz

congrats hun he is gorgeous


----------



## Jenelle

Great birth story!! Congratulations, he is gorgeous :blue:


----------



## Samantha675

Congrats mama!!!


----------



## Tabs

Biggly congratulations Linzi and Mr Linzi!!!

And welcome to the world ikkle Seth! 

He is goregous hun.... you both must be so proud!!

:hug:


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations honey!

Wow I'll have one of those deliveries please! and home already, that's fantastic news.

Sending all 3 of you a big hug

xx:hug:xx


----------



## Jem

Ahh he's gorgeous!!! Congratulations! x


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations again hun. You did great. He is absolutely gorgeous. xxx


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## pepperflake

Glad things went so well for you! He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## maybebaby

Wow what a great birth story!! Glad to hear everything went well and you are already home with your beautiful boy!! :hugs:


----------



## missjess

Congrats! nice story xxx he's handsome


----------



## susiewusie

he's lovely, well done you:hugs: xxx


----------



## kookie

congratulations hes beautiful well done xx


----------



## Heather.78

awww congrats hun glad everything went well for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! he's gorgeous!


----------



## Deise

Congrats!! No kidding, he is a spitting image of his dad!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done. Love the name.


----------



## sonny

Congratulations,he is gorgeous!! how long was he,he looks quite tall where he is in the scales :hugs:


----------



## smartie

congrats, hes a cutie!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

A real mini daddy,he's the double! 

Congratulations to u both hunny, well done xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

awww cutie :D congrats and well done xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hunni, he is beautiful


----------



## Blob

Awww congrats!! Thats awsome!! Woop!! He is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! He is gorgeous
xx


----------



## bigbelly2

a huge congratcha babylations!!

hes lovely

welldone and enjoy

h x


----------



## x-amy-x

He is beautiful linzi, i hope you managed to get some rest

xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he is gorgeous.


----------



## nikky0907

Congrats on your beautiful boy! :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats linzi sounds like u had a loverly birth to xxx

he is such a sweety xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations Linzi hes gorgeous xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your son! and to giving birth with absolutely no pain relief. You go girl! x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats, hes so cute :D x


----------



## goldlion

He's so beautiful, Linzi! Congrats on the amazing labour.. you did an amazing job!


----------



## vicky

aww he is beautiful hun, congratulations hun


----------



## babyblessed

hey, well done pet, on his due date! 

handsome wee man!


----------



## charlottecco2

awww congratulations he is gorgeous. How great is it he came on your due date, xx


----------



## charveyron

congratulations to you both hes lovely :blue:


----------



## Emmea12uk

oh wow, he is so gorgous! congrats


----------



## Linzi

Thank you for the kind wishes everyone! I feel really bad I haven't been able to get on until now to say thank you but we've been really buisy! 

It feels SO strange not being pregnant!



sonny said:


> Congratulations,he is gorgeous!! how long was he,he looks quite tall where he is in the scales :hugs:

They didn't measure him but there was a lady in the bed next to us whos baby was 10lbs heavier than Seth and looked a lot smaller so I think he is quite long.

xxx


----------



## leeanne

He is beautiful honey! :hugs:


----------



## mickey

my LO came exactly on due date as well, amazing isn't it :hi:

congratulations, he is beautiful :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

Congratualtions he's gorgeous! And well done you :happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

CONGRATULATIONS hun

:wohoo:

x


----------



## carries

Congratulations he is beautiful!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats. He's beautiful :D :hug:


----------

